# Best Grease for Cummins Starter Reduction Gears



## lfnh (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone with experience rebuilding Denso or like starters, what grease do you reccommend for the reduction gears ?

Found some non-specific references to Lubaloy(sp?)m MolyKote(sp?).

Starter was rebuilt quite a few years back by an ORE shop, but I never asked
about the grease...


----------



## brisawyer (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont have any experience with the startes but I have seen 
Areoshell in similar applications. They have a lot of info online. Aroshell 6 is for gears it has a temp range of -40f to 375F.


----------

